# Hi



## DONNAH84 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have just discovered the forum and decided to join, I have a lovely audi tt roadster 8 months old in ibis white with red leather interior. Its sooo nice, def the best car I have had and anyone waiting on theirs I will say one thing - the amount of people that stare at the car is quite impressive. Looking forward to chatting with more proud owners


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

Welcome !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi back,

Everything you'll ever need to know about TT's here under this roof...

Enjoy


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  ibis white /red leather verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry nice  get you

Col


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Donna, nice colour choice - id get the same if i were buying a new TT


----------



## sstubbs12 (Jun 9, 2009)

nice colour scheme ive only had myy tt 6 days and have noticed alot of people stareing especially with the roof down


----------

